# Norwegian: Do what you are!



## bieq

Hello,

How would you say "*do what you are*" in the sense of encouraging somebody to choose the profession they want to study? 
Can you say "gjør hva du er" or "gjør det du er"? I am really not sure at all, so I kind of need help.

Thank you.

B.



NOTE: I DON'T MEAN "BE WHO YOU ARE", BY THE WAY.


----------



## henbjo

There's no one way to say this in Norwegian, but I'd go for something like "Gjør det du vil" or "Gjør det du selv vil". This is not a fixed type of phrase, so you can swap out the verb "Gjør" with for instance "Studer" (study) or "Velg" (choose).


----------



## bieq

henbjo said:


> There's no one way to say this in Norwegian, but I'd go for something like "Gjør det du vil" or "Gjør det du selv vil". This is not a fixed type of phrase, so you can swap out the verb "Gjør" with for instance "Studer" (study) or "Velg" (choose).



Thank you for your answer.
Honestly, it doesn't really even sound natural in Spanish (my mother tongue), so would it still be possible to say "gjør det du er"? Even though it's not technically the best way to say it, I think it does express the meaning quite clearly. Just wondering...

Thanks.

B.

PS: The particle hva doesn't apply to this case, does it?


----------



## henbjo

I would never say "gjør det du er", and I'm not even sure I'd understand the meaning if someone said that to me, at least not instantly, so in my opinion you should avoid using that. 

As for the use of "hva" vs. "det", the latter is definitely the more commonly used where I come from. To my ears, using "hva" sounds a bit old fashioned, or even danish. 

PS.

¿Cómo lo se dice en Español? ¿"Que hayas lo que eres" o algo así?


----------



## bieq

henbjo said:


> I would never say "gjør det du er", and I'm not even sure I'd understand the meaning if someone said that to me, at least not instantly, so in my opinion you should avoid using that.
> 
> As for the use of "hva" vs. "det", the latter is definitely the more commonly used where I come from. To my ears, using "hva" sounds a bit old fashioned, or even danish.
> 
> PS.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo se dice en *e*spañol? ¿"Que hayas lo que eres" o algo así?



Takk for det! 
Og på spansk, kan du si "Haz lo que eres".

Bieq.


----------



## Havfruen

The most idiomatic way to express the idea in English is "find and follow your true calling". I found the Norwegian *sanne kall* but I have doubts about what verb is best.


----------



## eric489

bieq said:


> Takk for det!
> Og på spansk, kan du si "Haz lo que eres".
> 
> Bieq.



I'd naturally say : 

Studer hva/det du vil

Velg hva/det du har lyst til (å gjøre)




As for the Spanish part, I'd say : Hace lo que quieres (do want you want)
Even though saying this is used when you whish to end a conversation which hasn't settled the persons involved choice.

e.g. :

A : Dinner tonight ?
B : I'm tired, do what(ever) you want ...


Btw, there's a nice latino jazz song where the singer says this : Joe Bataan - Es tu cosa.

Enjoy


----------



## bieq

eric489 said:


> I'd naturally say :
> 
> Studer hva/det du vil
> 
> Velg hva/det du har lyst til (å gjøre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Spanish part, I'd say : *Hace* lo que quieres (quier*a*s) (do want you want)
> Even though saying this is used when you whish to end a conversation which hasn't settled the persons involved choice.
> 
> e.g. :
> 
> A : Dinner tonight ?
> B : I'm tired, do what(ever) you want ...
> 
> 
> Btw, there's a nice latino jazz song where the singer says this : Joe Bataan - Es tu cosa.
> 
> Enjoy



The correct imperative form of the verb "Hacer" in the second-person singular is "*Haz*" and not "*Hace*". Otherwise it would be "*Hacé*", which is Argentinean/Uruguayan Spanish, and the whole sentence would be "*Hacé lo que sos*".

Greetings,

Ben


----------



## Eskil

Havfruen said:


> The most idiomatic way to express the idea in English is "find and follow your true calling". I found the Norwegian *sanne kall* but I have doubts about what verb is best.


 
"sanne kall" sounds very old-fashioned. 
Sounds like it comes straight out of a 19th century revival meeting 

I'd say something like "Finn ut hva du selv vil/ønsker!"
Or maybe even "Følg hjertet ditt!"


----------



## Grefsen

Havfruen said:


> The most idiomatic way to express the idea in English is "find and follow your true calling".


Some other ways I've heard used to express this idea or a very similar one in American English are "discover/find your true calling,""follow your dreams,"  and "trust your intuition." 



Eskil said:


> I'd say something like "Finn ut hva du selv vil/ønsker!"


So could  one possible translation for this be "Find out for yourself what you  want!"?



Eskil said:


> Or maybe even "Følg hjertet ditt!"


Perhaps  this expression is used somewhat differently in Norwegian, but when I  hear "follow you heart," I normally associate this with advice given for  relationship issues.


----------



## Eskil

Grefsen said:


> So could one possible translation for this be "Find out for yourself what you want!"?


 
Yes. But it also implies doing it, so "Find out for yourself what you want - and DO it"



Grefsen said:


> Perhaps this expression is used somewhat differently in Norwegian, but when I hear "follow you heart," I normally associate this with advice given for relationship issues.


 
It is often used in connection with relationships, but not exclusively so. It would work also in terms of choosing a career, where to live, etc


----------

